# NEW CLOTHING LINE. Startup



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

Hii guys ! Well i am going to be starting a new clothing line and should be dropping in September. I have my designs and have my shirts and my tags i am putting on. In the mean time we are waiting to for the printing to start. In the mean time, what can i do to get ready for my line to drop? Is there any ideas what i can do to be more professional? What are some good ways of promoting ? I have a twitter in and ig. Any ideas? Let me know guys. 
Thank you !


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey a few things:
- Get an online store going using bigcartel.com
- Give your friends some gear and discounts
- Post on related forums
- Email indie clothing blogs to write about the new release

I also wrote a blog post on this kinda stuff: http://blog.printavo.com/2012/11/23/how-to-start-a-successful-clothing-business/


----------



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

Printavo said:


> Hey a few things:
> - Get an online store going using bigcartel.com
> - Give your friends some gear and discounts
> - Post on related forums
> ...


What is the blog? What other sites can i post my new release too


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

Start a Facebook page. FB is a great way to promote. You can run ads on there. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

business cards - professionally made

look book

wear your gear at festivals and gatherings
try promoting your clothing line by sending free stuff to celebrities or youtube celebrities. 

be ready to spend tons of money unless you learn everything "how to" by yourself. watch out though if you do learn because other brands will want you to do their stuff also. don't let money take away your dream unless you want it to ~


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you gone through all the paper work of setting up a business?
Regarding promotional methods you can try with Facebook, Twitter, Forum post, trade show and sponsor t-shirts for events that are interested by your targeted customers.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you gone through all the paper work of setting up a business?
Regarding promotional methods you can try with Facebook, Twitter, Forum post, trade show and sponsor t-shirts for events that are interested by your targeted customers.


----------

